# Cheap salt



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't find the thread where someone was asking, but MOPS has a sale on buckets of salt right now. Reef Crystals are $45 and Instant Ocean is $35.

And it's through May 15, so it's great for anyone not interested in fighting the BA's Midnight Madness crowds


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll wait for BA madness, a lot of people including dont use IO/RC.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

A lot of people do use Instant Ocean and Reef Crystals 
I got the sales flyer from MOPS also, guess I'll have to make a trip to get a few boxes of Reef Crystals 

What salts do Big Al's usually have on sale? I've only ever seen Instant Ocean/Reef Crystals and maybe once Red Sea there on sale, but I've not been in one of the stores in five years or more 



GT3 said:


> I'll wait for BA madness, a lot of people including dont use IO/RC.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Are the boxes on or just the buckets?



Naoko said:


> Hi,
> 
> A lot of people do use Instant Ocean and Reef Crystals
> I got the sales flyer from MOPS also, guess I'll have to make a trip to get a few boxes of Reef Crystals
> ...


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh really loool my bad, I have a reef tank and I started with RC but it's only good for people who use RODI water... my kH readings were always over 14, minimum 13. So i switched to Coralife (i know their t5 bulb sucks) and my kH went back down to 9 which is good! high cal as well. I will keep buying coralife, i hope BA do the sale again otherwise I don't know what to do since i don't know anyone else who is selling it.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

The title of the newsletter is, _'That Stupid Salt Sale is Back!'_
From the flyer,
_"These stupid prices also apply to the 200 gallon mix boxes for those able to pick up at our warehouse location.
Yours truly,"_

HTH



carmenh said:


> Are the boxes on or just the buckets?


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

Just got a message from Dan at MOPS, 'the boxes are same price as pails, just call ahead as they tend to sell out fast.'


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sweet deal! If anyone in the Burlington area wants one FOR SURE (I can NOT afford to get stiffed!) let me know and I'll snag one for you. Assuming IO's in stock, I'm going either tonight (if the weather clears) or tomorrow for sure.



Naoko said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a message from Dan at MOPS, 'the boxes are same price as pails, just call ahead as they tend to sell out fast.'


----------

